# [SOLVED] Minecraft Classic problem



## Coolfang (Dec 13, 2010)

I currently have a problem with Minecraft classic, whenever I start to play it in my browser (Mozilla Firefox) it stops responding.

This happens all the time I try to play it and I still don't know why it does this.
I have the latest version of Java and i can run Minecraft Alpha perfectly in the client.

Any help will be appreciated 

System specs: 

Manufacturer: EI System

OS: Windows Vista 32bit

Processor: AMD Anthlon 2650e 1.60Ghz

RAM: 1.00GB

Graphics card: ATI Radeon X1250

Windows Service Package : 2


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

Have you tried to play it in a different browser?


----------



## Coolfang (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

I have tried it in Google Chrome and Internet Explorer and they gave the same results as Mozilla Firefox (stopped responding).


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

Can't be a problem with Notch as it works for me. Can I ask why you use Classic if you have Alpha?


----------



## Coolfang (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

My friend is running a Minecraft Classic server and I wish to join him 

I also might want to add that whenever I go on the Java's main website and click 
'Do I have Java?' it also seems to make the browser unresponsive, so it seems whenever i run a Java app in browser it crashes.. ;/


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

Download a client, I seem to freeze on browser aswell.

If I'm allowed, I highly recommended http://www.worldofminecraft.com/Minecraft_Custom_Client_Wrapper_Download
It shows you what servers are running, and easily connects you to them.
I use it sometimes, even though I own Alpha. I find that Classic allows for your inner creativeness.


----------



## Coolfang (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

Cheers, glad to know that i'm not the only one with the problem! :grin:


----------



## Coolfang (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

I seem to get this error when i run the client:

Warning: Lib/minecraft.jar not found.
Did you read instructions / download it?

ERROR:Failed to run Minecraft client
JAVA6="C:\Program Files\Java\Jre6\bin\java.exe"

As far as i know the contents of minecraft.jar are in the folder 'lib' though i don't actually have a 'minecraft.jar' in there, i downloaded it from here: *https**://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/classic/minecraft.jar 

Any ideas?
*


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

Is the minecraft.jar file in _lib_ file folder in the client's folder?


----------



## Coolfang (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

It is in womclient-1.5.9 > lib

In there are multiple folders called

'a' 'armor' 'com' 'de' 'gui' 'item' 'META-INF' 'mob' 

and then other various stuff such as

'2char' 'char' 'clouds' 'default' 'default' 'dirt' 'grass' 'jinput' 'lwjgl' 'lwjgl-test' 'lwjgl-util' 
'lwjgl-debug' 'null' 'particles' 'rain' 'rock' 'terrain' 'water' 'wom' 

This is the contents of the minecraft.jar file i downloaded which i put in the lib, however there isn't actually a folder called 'minecraft' that is a .jar file. Then again I don't know if there is meant to be a minecraft.jar and i'm just getting confused ;/


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

Minecraft.jar is the Minecraft engine. .jar is a Java Application. You shouldn't have to open it, it just has to be placed in that folder, then the .bat file in the womclient-1.5.9 folder has to be run.


----------



## Coolfang (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

Oh, how silly of me :tongue:, got the client to work, thanks for all your help


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Minecraft Classic problem*

You're welcome 
Does the client work well?

Mark the thread as solved aswell, thanks


----------

